# Foaling help! updated 11/19 pix pg1



## BriarwoodAcres (Oct 23, 2012)

I purchased a mare who was pasture bred with a stallion. The stallion was removed she thinks at the end of Oct 2011. She still hasnt had a foal. We know for a fact she is pregnant. Her belly was bouncing around like crazy when we brought her home. She started making a small bag when we brought her home about 8 weeks ago. We tested her with the hth pool strips and it last read 7.8 a couple days ago. Her milk is sticky when it starts to dry in your hand and is the pretty "gold" honey color.

I took her temp at 6pm. it was 99.2

Shes had foals before Here are some photos from tonight. My bf said her belly is slowing dropping as he doesnt see her 4 and 5 times a day every day as I do. he sees her once in a while.






















UPDATED 11/19

Her milk was more whitish and sticky last night and her edema? ( is this the right word)? felf as if it had moved more toward her bag. Her Ph was still 7.2 and calcium was still 0. BUT I FINALLY got milk from her. Good couple streams of it. After not getting any and giving up for a week!
















This one is kinda hard to see but I think you can make it out.


----------



## cassie (Oct 24, 2012)

hey welcome






Your mare is so pretty! and looks really good! I would say next week to two weeks... depends on how quick she bags up... definitley worth watching!





good luck on foaling! what does daddy look like?

at the moment if you want to PH her milk only do it once a day, I would suggest... or wait until she bags up a bit more... she could go over two weeks yet, but given the time frame you have I would think in the next two weeks...

keep us updated



she is gorgeous!


----------



## BriarwoodAcres (Oct 24, 2012)

I've been saying the next 2 weeks for...weeks! lol

This is Daddy. Grosshills EK's Little Man. he is the grandsire of Alliance Piano Man


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Oct 24, 2012)

I like the stallion- you should get a cracking foal.........._when _you get a foal...


----------



## BriarwoodAcres (Oct 24, 2012)

IF I get a foal lol


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 25, 2012)

hi,,,from the belly she looks ready..... but she needs a bit more udder yet is she a maiden mare


----------



## BriarwoodAcres (Oct 25, 2012)

she is not a maiden mare, shes had 3 babies that i know of.


----------



## Wings (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi and welcome!





Do you know if she is the 'sneaky' udder type mare? One of mine doesn't foal on a full bag and tricked me with her last foal. Most of the time the mares stick to their patterns... most of the time anyway! LOL!

I find it really hard to judge milk after it's been out for awhile so if you're ph testing do it right off and your most correct colour will be what you see within the first 5 minutes, once it starts to dry the colour warps. When the bags are small I don't ph, I just get a drop or two on my fingers, check the colour and then I rub my fingers together to see how tacky it's feeling.

Good luck!


----------



## BriarwoodAcres (Oct 25, 2012)

thanks! I took the photo after 1 minute. I rubbed my fingers together and its getting sticky, like i almost want to wash my hand because everything will stick.

Shes never had a foal for me so I have no idea how shes is foaling
​


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 26, 2012)

How are things looking this morning?


----------



## Wings (Oct 26, 2012)

Are her old owners easy to contact? I learnt a lot from the old owners of my girls, they gave me some very good tips on what to expect from each mare


----------



## BriarwoodAcres (Oct 26, 2012)

the lady i bought her from wasnt much help as she was bred and foaled in the field. I dont think she had a baby for them but a baby on her side when she was bought. the guy before her I do know and he said she spits them out like clock work but again, shes was bred and foaled in the field.


----------



## targetsmom (Oct 26, 2012)

Just a warning that past performance is no guarantee of future success. We have a mare that has had nine pregnancies now, and 8 times she popped out the foals no problem. But one of those pregnancies in the middle was a horrible dystocia. If we hadn't been there and gotten the vet over right away we would have lost the mare. As it was, she (the vet) had to do a fetotomy on the foal, which of course, we lost, but at least the mare survived.


----------



## Wings (Oct 26, 2012)

targetsmom said:


> Just a warning that past performance is no guarantee of future success.


Very sadly true



The one foal I have lost was from a mare who had never had any trouble before and was quite experienced. A number of issues meant I missed the birth so we'll never know what happened but it was a suspected red bag.


----------



## BriarwoodAcres (Oct 27, 2012)

UP DATE:!!!! I checked her last night and her bag seemed a smidge fuller. Also, when I checked her vulva I could see some inside. But I am not sure if thats because she got into it with another mare and thats how it stayed because her muscles are getting loose or what. But her hip is MUCH more jello-y now. Halloween baby?


----------



## Wings (Oct 27, 2012)

If she's comfortable with you checking her vulva check it a lot over the day



Sometimes they seem loose and red after a mare has rubbed so I find you get a good feel for the actual state if you have a lot to compare it to.


----------



## BriarwoodAcres (Oct 28, 2012)

I took these last night







This was taken this morning


----------



## countrymini (Oct 28, 2012)

How cute is your mare! Is she a buckskin pinto? Still learning my colours so don't laugh if i'm way out lol. You're so kind to not keep us waiting and start your thread when she's almost ready to pop



Can't wait to see your baby


----------



## BriarwoodAcres (Oct 28, 2012)

Yep! Shes a buckskin pinto! I LOVE her. Shes one of my favorites!


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 1, 2012)

How does she feel when you run your hands over her hind quarters - the area/flesh either side of her spine and towards her tail will start to feel a bit 'spongy' or loose as she gets closer to foaling. Also her tail will feel 'loose' when you try to move it from side to side instead of the slight resistance you would normally get. Just wondering if she has either of these signs yet. It is not easy to see but I dont think her vulva itself is loose enough yet for her to be within days of foaling, but of course this can change very quickly with some mares.


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 3, 2012)

Just been reading your first post on here. I dont think I would be worrying too much about the fact that a foal has yet to appear - "she THINKS that the stallion was removed at the end of Oct 2011". Your little girl is looking close to foaling and making normal progress, so I would take her last owners statement with a pinch of salt, and just wait (with patience LOL!!) for your experienced girl to produce her baby in her own good time.


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 9, 2012)

baby yet ??????????????


----------



## BriarwoodAcres (Nov 12, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> How does she feel when you run your hands over her hind quarters - the area/flesh either side of her spine and towards her tail will start to feel a bit 'spongy' or loose as she gets closer to foaling. Also her tail will feel 'loose' when you try to move it from side to side instead of the slight resistance you would normally get. Just wondering if she has either of these signs yet. It is not easy to see but I dont think her vulva itself is loose enough yet for her to be within days of foaling, but of course this can change very quickly with some mares.


Shes super spongy in her hip. her tail feels loose now, she doesnt restrain it at all when I try to look under it.

Her milk is now white, and she read a 7.2 last night! Here are some photos I took on the 8th. Ill be out there this afternoon as the ferrier is coming out. (pray for me shes doesnt kill me) we didnt have her feet done last time as we JUST brought her home and her feet werent bad but now its time. Shes a little witch but I love her



Her bag felt fuller last night so maaaaaybe soon lol AAAANNNND her Total hardness was at 100 last night instead of 0!!







Lighting is crummy but its reading a 7.5




Her milk is much whiter then this now.


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 12, 2012)

Sorry but not too sure what you are referring to when you talk about her 'total hardness' - it's a new expression to me?

Looking at your pictures (and if she was following what is considered - or hoped for - 'normal' progress towards foaling, then I would have to say that she still has a little way to go yet. She is not quite there in her vulva, her udder or her tummy shape, but as we all know things can change very quickly at this stage so you are quite right in keeping a very close eye on her.


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 12, 2012)

Bree has just posted some great pics of one of her mare's udders during the last 14 days before foaling - go and have a quick look, although of course all mares develop their milk supply at different rates - and dont we know it!!


----------



## Wings (Nov 12, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> Sorry but not too sure what you are referring to when you talk about her 'total hardness' - it's a new expression to me?


She'll be testing the 'hardness' or calcium content rather then the ph of the liquid. I've heard some people have success with it using ppol strips but haven't done it myself, I've also heard you can have problems with it. generally the ph seems more reliable.

But I agree with what Anna has said


----------



## BriarwoodAcres (Nov 12, 2012)

I am using the pool strips Her calcium was at 0 for the longest time while her ph was at about 7.5. As of yesterday her calcium was 100 and her ph was 7.2. I forgot to test her tonight. BUT she doesnt look any different... I know this could mean nothing from 10 min from now lol


----------



## BriarwoodAcres (Nov 13, 2012)

This is todays update! Shes still SUPER moody. wont let me touch her bag very well but she gives it with tail swishing and pinned ears. Her Milk test went back up UGH. the other day it was ph 7.2 and her total hardness was 100. Today her ph is the same but her TH is back at 0.

shes becomming REALLY hard to get milk to test. This was all I could get out of both sides. those little drops!


----------



## BriarwoodAcres (Nov 14, 2012)

I wouldnt be so "unsettled" on her but I dont know her history at all. Shes obviously one who doesnt read the book!


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 14, 2012)

As long as she is taking plenty of outside exercise (not just standing looking miz) and seems/looks happy and healthy, I wouldn't be too worried. If you are having a problem getting her to give you more than a drop of two of milk, it may be because she hasn't much to offer yet. I agree with Diane, even to the point that I would give yourself a rest from trying to get milk samples for a short while - 4 or 5 days say. We never test milk here, as there are so many other signs to watch for that will tell you that a mare is about to foal, just keep a close eye on her udder and watch for those teats to separate - even if she foals with a small udder, the teats will still have to separate somewhat first - plus keep an eye on the inside of her vulva for any change in colour, a sure sign with most mares that foaling is close.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes, take it from another newbie. Missy was exactly the same way and I had forgotten. I couldn't get more than a few drops, almost no bag, her second foal, and she was quite cranky too. But just by divine intervention I think, I raised her tail to look (my back was hurting) and her nipples were finally pointing down and her bag was a little filled in in the back! In only a few hours time. Then I tested her milk and she tested high for foaling. So check those nipples.


----------



## BriarwoodAcres (Nov 15, 2012)

I went out to feed last night and she was SUPER witchy!! I mean SUPER!!! She never acted like this before. She was chasing the other horses away from the gate and diving at the horses in the field next to her. She was also laying down around noon(11/14), Her bag was the same and under her tail was too. Shes still pink inside her vulva. No red tint yet!


----------



## BriarwoodAcres (Nov 16, 2012)

if shes this witchy every year might reconsider breeding for 2014 foal. LOL


----------



## BriarwoodAcres (Nov 16, 2012)

oh DIane Shes already been through this phase LOL we're just starting over again. But on a serious note, Ive never seen her this bad so maybe shes starting to cycle her attitude LOL. I can see her being a pocket pet. She hated people when we first got her. Reared up over EVERYTHING, it took 3 people to give her vaccines and holding her head low so she couldnt flip up and over. Then, she was my best friend and now the witchyness again.


----------



## BriarwoodAcres (Nov 25, 2012)

I am starting to wonder if she is in foal to the second stud? He wasnt put out with her until spring. I have no idea when the 1st stallion was removed.


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 25, 2012)

I agree with Diane - think you have just got to be patient. She's obviously not going to wait until next year to produce to the second stallion if she didn't run with him until the Spring (sorry but I didn't realise there was a second stallion). But as yet she really doesn't look as if she is in the final weeks of producing this foal - as she has had foals before her tummy will look bigger than that of a maiden mare, but she still needs to fill her udder more plus her vulva is not yet looking like a mare that is really close to foaling. But she IS looking like a mare progressing quite normally towards the birth of a baby!

If she is going through a really grumpy stage, then I would leave her well alone for a couple of weeks - just keep a good visual eye on her and observe any changes. As I have said before, we dont do any testing here (I'm sure my girls would get the grump with me if I did although they are all normally very good tempered!), we just do a careful soft feel of udders once it is obvious that development has started and move tails to watch for changes in their vulvas, and in some 35 years of breeding (biggies as well as minis) we have only missed around half a dozen foalings.

I think this baby will come out of 'hiding' between mid December and Christmas!


----------



## BriarwoodAcres (Nov 26, 2012)

Anna we also thought baby would be here around christmas! LOL shes really losing her chances of a foal to the EK stallion. He was removed in October.


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 26, 2012)

Sorry, I do get pretty confused at times - put it down to old age and all that is going on here at the moment! I now remember that you did say that there was a second stallion, and that we had more or less discounted him due to the fact that he was not around until the Spring.

I also remember that you said that the previous owner thought that the first stallion was possibly with her until the end of October, but she really wasn't certain, plus you posted that you had no firm idea when this boy was removed from the 'scene'.

All very confusing................... but who cares LOL!! She's obviously in foal and I'm sure, just like you, that we shall see a baby by Christmas, plus, allowing for the fact that she must be in foal to the first stallion, 'it' is going to be a very gorgeous baby!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Dec 7, 2012)

Sooo...we're into December, and inquiring lurkers like me want to know...how's she doing? All is well? Or has she REALLY popped??? LOL


----------



## BriarwoodAcres (Jan 8, 2013)

heh I am sory to leave ya hanging. BUT... we still have no baby. I am 100% shes bred to the 2nd stallion. Ive been sticking to the vet like crazy about her since I am worried for her. Now that I've finally made it half way through winter hopefully she can wait till atleast March.



It would be nice since shes held out this long! Doc says watch for a February baby since we the breeding report states 1/2012 -9/2012 I totally spaced it but I was talking to my grandma the other day and she reminded me of the buckskin mare we bought from the same lady we bought Shiloh from.She then proceeds to tell me not to forget, the buckskin mare had a February baby. (thanks for the up and down thought on this grandma) LOL So, we will be having 3-4 piggies in the barn for 4h this year which means 3 minis get thrown outside. They do have a shelter so I believe the worst part is they'll be big babies about it LOL. As much as she'd prefer Shiloh is NOT on the outside list. No body will lose their stalls until end of Feb/March anyway so they'll be fine.

This is Daddy...we think






:rofl


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow he is beautiful . I can't wait for baby.


----------



## BriarwoodAcres (Jan 8, 2013)

we have a daughter of his... Her name is Made In America

"Indy" with her Momma




Indy and Reno




She looks terrible, I cant wait to clip her!


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Jan 8, 2013)

She is so pretty I love her.

I can't wait to see the new baby.

Maybe it will match Indy and then you will have a set.


----------



## BriarwoodAcres (Jan 13, 2013)

We love Indy! Shes blind on her right side, field accident i believe. Not a bad $100 purchase!


----------



## BriarwoodAcres (Jan 18, 2013)

nothing, we're paying attention to her, checking her bag and such. Shes not changing at all.


----------

